

In California, ex-employee can be sued under CFAA for deleting company files - grellas
http://computerfraud.us/recent-updates/california-court-holds-that-an-employee-can-be-sued-under-the-cfaa-for-deleting-company-files

======
hapless
The court action in the article actually says something totally different from
the headline. The court denied a motion for summary judgment, giving the ex-
employee her day in court to defend herself against the lawsuit.

You can sue anyone over anything. It would have been news if the summary
judgment had proceeded, but that's not what happened.

